# Both are trenbolone acetate which one is better???



## isteroids (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi guys!!!
Both are ghey. Which one is gheyer???


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 24, 2015)

This is a pathetic attempt to advertise and spam our forum with your garbage Landmark


----------



## Yaya (Nov 24, 2015)

Roll up a 100 dollar bill and get to work... then tell us


----------



## Luscious Lei (Nov 24, 2015)

The only way to know is to perform the rail test.

- Spread each heap in a long, thin, uniform rail. Eyeballing the heaps volume I would say that each rails should end up being around 5 to 6 meters so you will need a long table, I suggest the family dining table since you obviously still live with your parents.
- Call a friend of yours over. It is crucial that your friend has the exact same stats, height weight BF%, otherwise the result will be hard to interpret.
- Make two straws with some rolled Justin Bieber concert tickets. You can use something else but I'm sure you got plenty of those. 
- Put a straw deep in your nostril, both you and your friend, and get in position at one end of the table.
- At a given signal, start snorting the tren. Snort slowly and strongly for maximum absorption. You can swap nostril at mid distance but make sure that you both finish the rails at the same time.
- Once the rails are fully snorted, immediately take off your shirts, turn off the Bieber live album you were listening to and put "I'm too sexy" by Right Said Fred. Don't hesitate to put it LOUD.
- Flex in the mirror. The one with the lowest BF% and the biggest pump obviously had the best tren. If the results are too close you can make a push up contest to confirm.

Let us know the results. As soon as I know which one is the best I'll be happy to place a 700lbs order.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 24, 2015)

The one that looks like a BBC in your mouth.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 24, 2015)

Seriously what the fukk is wrong with people these days? Look at me everyone I have some raw tren. No one gives a fukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

I'm angry lately. People are getting on my nerves. Fukkk


----------



## thqmas (Nov 24, 2015)

isteroids said:


> Hi guys!!!
> Both are trenbolone acetate which one is better???
> View attachment 2252



isteroids, snort them both, then tell us what you feel. It's the only way.

Edit:
yaya beat me to it... :32 (11):


----------



## Redrum1327 (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't agree with the flex test much to bland , you should both stand side by side one of you will get mr. Normal and the one to the left will get the stranger (assuming your both right handed) in a back and forth motion stroke each other dicks for 3 mins , you better not be no two pump chumps , who ever gets the best pumps and the biggest bicep after this figerous hand job had the good tren. How else would you test it ? Fukkin newbs


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 24, 2015)

The dark yellow one makes you bullet proof.  Try it out. Blow a line of it then shoot yourself in the face..

Do it phaggot


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 24, 2015)

All this post did was make me hungry for something with mustard on it


----------



## Yaya (Nov 24, 2015)

Where do u live? I may grab a couple of strippers and swing by this afternoon. .

These pigs party hard and can snort a Lexus through a coffee mixing straw


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 24, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Seriously what the fukk is wrong with people these days? Look at me everyone I have some raw tren. No one gives a fukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> I'm angry lately. People are getting on my nerves. Fukkk





See you do need to run a gram of tren.


----------



## tunafisherman (Nov 24, 2015)

I just enjoy the edited OP.... who says our admins don't have a sense of humor!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 24, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> I just enjoy the edited OP.... who says our admins don't have a sense of humor!



I thought it added a festive touch thank you *bows humbly*


----------



## Redrum1327 (Nov 24, 2015)

I think both my other Avis were gheyer , just saying lol


----------



## mickems (Nov 24, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> All this post did was make me hungry for something with mustard on it




you mean like this?      
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2254


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 25, 2015)

mickems said:


> you mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see 2 options here:

A: That took a while to find and you put forth much effort. 

B: You knew right where to find it. 


Both are equally amazing and disturbing :32 (18):


----------



## thqmas (Nov 25, 2015)

isteroids said:


> Hi guys!!!
> Both are ghey. Which one is gheyer???



DocDePanda, you just made my day.


----------



## isteroids (Nov 25, 2015)

thqmas said:


> isteroids, snort them both, then tell us what you feel. It's the only way.
> 
> Edit:
> yaya beat me to it... :32 (11):



I prefer the darker one I get better gains.


----------



## thqmas (Nov 25, 2015)

isteroids said:


> I prefer the darker one I get better gains.



oh you do? you mean the darker one with the pink hair?

I bet you get awesome gains while lifting and snorting tren with a black cock up your ass.


----------



## thqmas (Dec 5, 2015)

Anabol55 said:


> this is scary almost like the time i kidnapped my grandma



You need to stop doing that, dude.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes. Stop posting.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 21, 2015)

why do ppl think they are going to make friends this way......???  it was worth a laugh, for a sec, til we saw your handle.  

I, 

we've got things like creatine & BCAA's here to make us big.  We dont need your piss poor aas.


----------

